# XSD Parser



## Ducksoul (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit dabei mich bzgl. des Einlesens von XML-Schemata (xsd's) zu belesen. 

Ich benötige als Ausgangsbasis für mein eigentliches Projekt die Struktur des Schemas und habe daher nach einem passenden Framework zum Auslesen von XSD-Dateien umgesehen.

Gefunden habe ich:

xsd4j
XSOM

Beide wurden allerdings seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. 

Mir ist bewusst, dass xsd-Dateien auch der xml-Spezifikation entsprechen und ich zum Parsen der Struktur auch einen beliebigen xml-Parser nehmen könnte. Hier hätte ich dann allerdings, sofern mir bekannt, lediglich die Struktur ohne semantische Zusammenhänge (bspw. complextypes etc..). Da eine xsd auch ganz schnell mal ganz komplex werden kann, möchte ich mir diese Regeln auch nicht unbedingt selber zusammenschustern.

Ferner geht es mir auch nicht um das Unmarshalling von XML-Dateien. Ich brauche tatsächlich zur Laufzeit die Strukturen beliebiger XSD-Dokumente zur Laufzeit.


Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein Stichwort nennen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## knilch (17. Mai 2014)

Hi,
Ich benutze die JIBX Library zum Erstellen der Klassenstruktur von xsd's.
JiBX: Binding XML to Java Code
Wie du die Klassenstruktur aus dem xsd erstellen kannst ist auf der Seite im Abschnitt: *Start from Schema* erklärt.
Gruss knilch


----------

